# Washing/Cleaning Carbon Fiber Bicycles



## Tauntonian (Nov 3, 2011)

Does anyone have any suggestions on what product to use to wash and clean a carbon fiber finish? Any suggestions on degreasers is also welcome. 

I have been using Dawn, dish washing detergent. It cleans the surface, but doesn't seem to remove the sticky road grime though.It also seems to do a good job on removing the road salt and sand.

Want to keep the new bike looking good.


----------



## wetpaint (Oct 12, 2008)

Car wash soap and Simple green.

They have a clear coat just like a car, there's no need for any special chemicals


----------



## MerlinDS (May 21, 2004)

wetpaint said:


> Car wash soap and Simple green.
> 
> They have a clear coat just like a car, there's no need for any special chemicals


+1 then polish with pedros bike lust.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Most of the crap will rinse off with water, either from a hose or a wet rag. The few greasy spots left will be easily removed with a drop or two of Goo Gone, Goof Off, or naptha on a rag wrapped around your finger. No need to soap up the whole thing unless you fell in a mud puddle.


----------



## Brandon351 (Oct 28, 2010)

wetpaint said:


> Car wash soap and Simple green.
> 
> They have a clear coat just like a car, there's no need for any special chemicals


What he said...


----------



## Eschelon (Jan 29, 2004)

wetpaint said:


> Car wash soap and Simple green.
> 
> They have a clear coat just like a car, there's no need for any special chemicals


I'm weary of using Simple Green---I think that stuff is too strong for carbon fiber. Simple Green almost works like a stripping chemical that I feel is too dangerous to use on carbon fiber repeatedly.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Eschelon said:


> I'm weary of using Simple Green---I think that stuff is too strong for carbon fiber. Simple Green almost works like a stripping chemical that I feel is too dangerous to use on carbon fiber repeatedly.


dawn dish soap on the frame. if there are any stubborn spots, get them w/ simple green. rinse when you're done, no worries. you can always dilute the simple green if that will make you feel better, but the water rinse gets it all off anyway. 
simple green on the drivetrain parts, using brushes that only touch drivetrain parts. rinse thoroughly. 
dry
lube
done.

i've washed all of my bikes this way hundreds of times, and all the team bikes like this every year for the past 4-5. never a problem.


----------



## crj (Jul 31, 2006)

Any aluminum on your bike, Simple Green is not safe for aluminum.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Eschelon said:


> I'm weary of using Simple Green---I think that stuff is too strong for carbon fiber. Simple Green almost works like a stripping chemical that I feel is too dangerous to use on carbon fiber repeatedly.


There is probably NO carbon fiber material actually exposed to air on your bike. It's all coated. Don't worry.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

I use a "spray on, wipe off" car wax after washing. A waxed bike...

1.) Doesn't get as dirty
2.) Is much easier to clean when it does


----------



## hollowlegs99 (Jun 26, 2006)

Water, clean rag, spray furniture polish. Stay away from harsh chemicals especially close to a braze on as they are simply glued on the CF and whatever you use to get the gunk off may un-seal the glue they used. I had to re-glue the rear derailuer cable stop when I wasn't watching and had degreaser drip off my chain and the braze on slipped off...


----------



## GaRandonee (Dec 21, 2010)

+1 for furniture polish. I use Pledge.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

hollowlegs99 said:


> I had to re-glue the rear derailuer cable stop when I wasn't watching and had degreaser drip off my chain and the braze on slipped off...


Really? I have a 2009 Look 586 that I clean weekly using Simple green and car wash soap. I use this on a Campagnolo Super record 11 drive train and have seen no ill effects from this and I usually soak it pretty good. I did the same on 2010 Specialized Roubaix Pro with no ill affects until I sold it late last year. I have sprayed the entire frame with simple green to get gunk from energy drink that has become welded to the frame from multiple day events when I couldn't wash the bike

Simple Green is a local company to me and says the cleaner is non-toxic and biodegradable. The common emergency tretment if ingested is to drink more water to dilute. If it isn;t going to kill my insides I can't se how it would have an effect on my CF frame of aluminum as has been said. There is now such mention of this type of corrosive property in its published MSDS either. Seems pretty safe to me to use almost anywhere!


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

if it's safe enough for your hands, it's safe enough for any bike.....the corollary is, if it damages your paint or bike, you shouldn't have had your hands in it in the first place.

dawn will take any wax off if you have way or polish on the bike. If the film is not water soluble (soap and water) try mineral spirits or rubbing alcohol. An extremely alkaline soap (ie simple green) will damage annodization if not rinsed off promptly....period.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

crj said:


> Any aluminum on your bike, Simple Green is not safe for aluminum.


you'd think after hundreds and hundreds of bike washes using simple green i would have noticed something if this were true...if you rinse if off (and why wouldn't you?) it's fine.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

cxwrench said:


> you'd think after hundreds and hundreds of bike washes using simple green i would have noticed something if this were true...if you rinse if off (and why wouldn't you?) it's fine.


AS LONG as you rinse well, there are no issues. Not rinsing properly WILL damage anodization, no if's and's or buts......you try it once ......no maybe's about it


----------



## Pitts Pilot (Dec 5, 2011)

I use a car wash soap, as dish soap strips wax. I have a couple brushes with very long soft bristles Baby wipes are pretty handy for quick touch ups. McGuires quick detail spray is nice too, either after a wash or when you don't want to do a full wash. I do wax a few times a year - just find it enjoyable.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

As others have said, it's only paint like the stuff on your car.


----------



## Elpimpo (Jan 16, 2012)

-Rinse with water
-wash with car soap and towel
-Rinse with water
-dry with terrycloth towel
-degrease components (when necessary)
-re-lube components (as necessary)
-spray wax on
-spray wax off


Done


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

I posted this about five years ago, but still relevant today:

I wash my bikes about four times a year with the same Meguire's soap I use on my cars. In fact, I normally will wash one of my cars and there's always about a 1/4 bucket of soap left, which is more than enough to do a bike. 

I also remove the chain and let it soak in a hot solution of Simple Green and water. The rest of the drivetrain is cleaned with Gunk Citrus Degreaser in a spray can. 

Once the frame is washed, I use a canister blower dry that we purchased to dry our dog after a bath. I blow dry every nook and cranny of the bike to avoid any water collecting. 

Once dry, I wipe the frame down with this stuff called Speedshine I purchased from Groit's Gararge. It is suppose to be for automotive finishes, but it works great on a bike frame too.


----------



## onthebottom (May 4, 2011)

Baby wipes work great....

OTB


----------



## rose.johnp (Jul 20, 2011)

wetpaint said:


> Car wash soap and Simple green.
> 
> They have a clear coat just like a car, there's no need for any special chemicals


+1 Exactly what I use!


----------



## oily666 (Apr 7, 2007)

Keep Simple Green away from alloy. Pledge is water soluble. 
Use this on the frame and rims. It won't come off in the rain.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

oily666 said:


> Keep Simple Green away from alloy


I just can't seem to find this anywhere in their MSDS(Corrosive Warning) or from my personal experience. Would be interesting to find out where this is coming form. 

The only warning on the sheet is that if you ingest it to drink more water to dilute it. If it were a corrosive I would think they would vomiting and charcoal.


----------



## 2cflyr (Apr 9, 2002)

crj said:


> Any aluminum on your bike, Simple Green is not safe for aluminum.


learned this one the hard way- had a black ano truvativ aluminum chain ring, threw it into the heated parts wash, 20 minutes later i had a silver chain ring!

the LBS i work at uses simple green and a rag to wipe down most bikes. we'll use the same thing and a water filled fertilizer/pesticide pressurized sprayer for the more grimy of bikes.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

rward325 said:


> I just can't seem to find this anywhere in their MSDS(Corrosive Warning) or from my personal experience. Would be interesting to find out where this is coming form.


Don't know what warnings might exist, but Simple Green ruined some aluminum patio furniture we used to have. Just pitted the finish terribly.


----------



## oily666 (Apr 7, 2007)

rward325 said:


> I just can't seem to find this anywhere in their MSDS(Corrosive Warning) or from my personal experience. Would be interesting to find out where this is coming form.
> 
> The only warning on the sheet is that if you ingest it to drink more water to dilute it. If it were a corrosive I would think they would vomiting and charcoal.


The aqueous-base and alkalinity of Simple Green or Crystal Simple Green can accelerate the corrosion process. Therefore, contact times of All-Purpose Simple Green and Crystal Simple Green with unprotected or unpainted aluminium surfaces should be kept as brief as the job will allow - never for more than 10 minutes. Large cleaning jobs should be conducted in smaller-area stages to achieve lower contact time. Rinsing after cleaning should always be extremely thorough - paying special attention to flush out cracks and crevices to remove all Simple Green/Crystal Simple Green residues. If you don't, as the cleaner gradually ferments it reduces the pH from its normal mildly alkaline (9.5) state to acidic. Unfinished, uncoated or unpainted aluminium cleaned with Simple Green products should receive some sort of protectant after cleaning to prevent oxidation.

You can get the same cleaning power from citrus cleaners cut 6-1 (water to cleaner) and you don't have to pay Pedro's price. Your local janitorial supply house will sell you a _guart _for about $3.00.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

rward325 said:


> I just can't seem to find this anywhere in their MSDS(Corrosive Warning) or from my personal experience. Would be interesting to find out where this is coming form.
> 
> The only warning on the sheet is that if you ingest it to drink more water to dilute it. If it were a corrosive I would think they would vomiting and charcoal.


RW.....all I know is the finish on my nitto stem was damaged by not rinsing simple green off. It is not corrosive it is an alkaline cleaner I suspect. It is well known that to remove anodization, you can use oven cleaner which is highly alkaline. I friend of mine has noted the same issue with anodized aluminum on motor cycle parts.


----------



## mtor (Mar 1, 2007)

Tauntonian said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions on what product to use to wash and clean a carbon fiber finish? Any suggestions on degreasers is also welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use dish washing detergent


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

It's a holdover from my motorcycle days, but I use "honda spray polish" with a microfiber towel.

any greasy spots get hit with some WD40, then finished with honda polish.

though currently, my frame is brushed titanium, so i usually just wipe it down with a damp rag and call it a day.


----------



## bocksta (Mar 22, 2008)

I would avoid using dish soap an stick with a car soap. The dish soap will strip all the wax off.
In between washes ill wipe it down with mothers showtime detailer.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Its just a bike. Wash, dry, ride repeat.


----------



## trip221 (Oct 22, 2003)

Not sure why my text didn't show... but I just use a wet rag and then pledge. The wet rag gets most of the stuff off and the pledge gets any leftover grease and bugs off pretty well. Saves time and money with not buying fancy cleaners/polishes and the bike still looks brand new.


----------



## Flatroadz (Nov 22, 2011)

Dish soap diluted then this stuff..sold at Wally mart ect.

Amazon.com: Turtle Wax T-470 Ice Spray Detailer, 16 ounces


----------



## kmunny19 (Aug 13, 2008)

onthebottom said:


> Baby wipes work great....


yup. get the ones without added moisurizing type stuff. Sam's club brand is my choice.


----------



## velocanman (Jul 15, 2011)

Another +1 for water, a towel, and furniture polish.


----------



## vetboy (Oct 11, 2005)

*Jeesh some people over think things...*

..soap and water.


----------



## Tauntonian (Nov 3, 2011)

*Lots of good advice ...*

I want to thank everyone for their responses. I'm sure I will be able to keep my Carbon Fiber Bicycle in show room condition!!

Thanks ... Bob


:thumbsup:


----------



## DaltonToBe (Feb 24, 2012)

The few greasy spots left will be easily removed with a drop or two of Goo Gone, Goof Off, or naptha on a rag wrapped around your finger.


----------



## bmach (Apr 13, 2011)

From the Simple Green web site.

Aluminum - Is it safe to use Simple Green® on aluminum?
When used with caution and according to the instructions, Simple Green All-Purpose Cleaner has been safely and successfully used to clean aluminum. Simple Green All-Purpose Cleaner, Crystal Simple Green® Cleaner/Degreaser, Simple Green Pressure Washer Concentrates, and Pro Series™ Simple Green® Automotive Cleaner have been used on aircraft, automotive, industrial and consumer aluminum items for over 20 years. However, caution and common sense must be used: aluminum is a soft metal that easily corrodes with unprotected exposure to water. The aqueous-base and alkalinity of Simple Green All-Purpose Cleaner can accelerate the corrosion process. Therefore, contact times for unprotected or unpainted aluminum surfaces should be kept as brief as the job will allow - never for more than 10 minutes. Large cleaning jobs should be conducted in smaller-area stages to achieve lower contact time. Rinsing after cleaning should always be extremely thorough - paying special attention to flush out cracks and crevices to remove all Simple Green® product residues. Unfinished, uncoated or unpainted aluminum cleaned with Simple Green products should receive some sort of protectant after cleaning to prevent oxidation.

Simple Green has also developed break-through water based cleaners that are safe for use on metals, plastics, rubber and high tech alloys. Extreme Simple Green® Aircraft & Precision Cleaner and Simple Green® Pro HD are available on both the industrial and retail markets, respectively. These products were initially developed for the aircraft industry and extensive testing shows that they are safe and effective on a variety of metals and other sensitive surfaces even in the most extreme circumstances.


----------



## supraholic (Oct 10, 2010)

I just tried the White Lightning brand. It had a blue tint and in spray bottle. I believe it's called "Wash and Polish." 

I use to use the pink super wash which is ok but just that. It's just ok.


----------

